

Preview of "Explore Flask" Book - n3bu
http://exploreflask.com/

======
aezell
I love this. I think it would be useful to move the debugging chapter much
earlier in the book. Presumably, new users of Flask will encounter the (pretty
awesome) Werkzeug error page as they move through the book. It might work well
if a debugging chapter had exposed them to a little bit of how to interpret
and use that tool. I'm sure there's a lot more about debugging to cover so
maybe splitting things up makes sense too.

~~~
rpicard
I hadn't thought of that, but it does make sense. I've added in issue to the
repo: [https://github.com/rpicard/explore-
flask/issues/16](https://github.com/rpicard/explore-flask/issues/16)

~~~
aezell
Great. I bought a copy and will be following along on your progress. I'll be
sure to use issues and pull requests for any other suggestions/fixes I might
stumble across.

------
HNJohnC
Perhaps a link somewhere to what this 'flask' thing actually is on either your
repo or the page you linked to would be appreciated by people like myself who
have no clue what you're writing a book about in the first place?

~~~
rpicard
That's actually why I hadn't posted this already, but now that the traffic is
rolling in, I'm not complaining!

For the record, here it is: [http://flask.pocoo.org/](http://flask.pocoo.org/)

------
kbar13
I'm planning on getting it for free, and if it's useful, probably drop like
5-10 dollars on it. Looking forward to reading!

~~~
rpicard
That's exactly what I'm hoping for. If you don't find it useful it would be
amazing of you to contribute some feedback, even if it's just letting me know
how you felt.

~~~
jdotjdot
That is exactly my plan as well. Glad there's finally a book out there on
Flask.

Without having seen it yet, one thing I'd love to see is "Flask for recovering
Djangonauts" or something similar, in addition to how to use Flask at scale.
Basically, best practices, advice, and some good libraries for someone who
doesn't want ALL the batteries included in their framework, but also would
prefer some more reliability than randomly slapping some libraries together
and hoping for the best. The intimidation of not having true official
integration for a lot of Flask plug-ins is what has kept me from doing
anything at scale with Flask so far, recognizing that this is not necessarily
a valid concern.

~~~
caseydurfee
That's a good idea. I think a lot of people have that trepidation about
switching to flask. Just a quick "instead of this in django, use this in
flask" section would go a long way.

I think there's a great book to be written about scaling codebases that
started out as monolithic MVC frameworks (Django, Rails, Struts, etc.) I find
Flask's design is heavily informed by the problems that monolithic frameworks
create, so it would be a great case study, but it's totally out of scope for
an intro to flask, though.

------
rpicard
Thanks for posting this!

I'm the author if anyone has any questions. If you have some feedback, I'm
looking forward to seeing bug reports on GitHub:
[https://github.com/rpicard/explore-flask](https://github.com/rpicard/explore-
flask)

------
BerislavLopac
Any plans for other formats besides PDF?

~~~
rpicard
The plan right now is to use PDF for the pre-release versions and start
building for other formats on 1.0.

I've considered doing an HTML version, but I haven't put a ton of thought into
it.

